# Danny Welcome back from the UK



## Crazy1 (May 27, 2009)

Just want to formally welcome you back. How was your trip?


----------



## Stazz (May 27, 2009)

Yay welcome back Danny !!!! We sure do miss you when yr away  
Yes, how was your trip? And the zoo?


----------



## egyptiandan (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Robyn and Stace 

The trip was excellent (but to short). The zoo and the meet were great. Here are some pictures from the zoo meet http://www.shelledwarriors.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=27522
Seeing Kelly was great and I come back a taken man 
http://www.shelledwarriors.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=27547
All in all it was a great trip (except for the leaving at the airport part )

Danny


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 28, 2009)

Congrats Danny! So who will be making the move?


----------



## egyptiandan (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Dee 

We are still working that all out right now 

Danny


----------



## Stazz (May 28, 2009)

Ah gosh - I know that feeling of leaving your love at the airport ! Nick and I went through it so much. It's hard, but right things WILL happen  Checking out the pics now!


----------



## Isa (May 28, 2009)

Welcome back Danny
CONGRATULATIONS to you and Kelly , it is a very good news.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 28, 2009)

Danny & Kelly Congratulations.  Great news. 
Keep us informed with any updates, you know we are a bunch of nosey folk


----------



## stells (May 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone  It came as a bit of a shock lol

I am going to have to steal Danny back soon though... missing him way to much... watching him walk away at the airport was the most awful feeling ever


----------



## Crazy1 (May 28, 2009)

Kelly, I can only imagine the feeling of watching him get on that plane, and I imagine you two have done that more than once. But especially this time. I was just now able to get your site up on this old computer and see what he wrote about where and how he popped the question and your answer. It is so great and how romantic to pop it in the tort room.  Now you know you will have to discuss whether you will become a yank or not  . We don't want to give Danny up but we would be happy to welcome you to the USA family  Either way I am sure you two will be very happy. Again Congratulations. Maybe a 6 month 6 month deal 



stells said:


> Thanks everyone  It came as a bit of a shock lol
> 
> I am going to have to steal Danny back soon though... missing him way to much... watching him walk away at the airport was the most awful feeling ever


----------



## Candy (May 28, 2009)

Wow what a post I could feel the emotion Danny. That must have been really hard for you both. Congratulations on your engagement. I wanted to know in which picture are the both of you they weren't marked? Can you tell me since I don't know what either of you look like?  Oh yeah and welcome back we missed you here too.


----------



## Tim/Robin (May 28, 2009)

A huge congratulations to you both. We wish you the best in your new endeavors together.


----------



## terryo (May 28, 2009)

Wow! What a wonderful surprise. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Jacqui (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations! It's about time, too! Kelly cute kidlings.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2009)

Candy said:


> I wanted to know in which picture are the both of you they weren't marked? Can you tell me since I don't know what either of you look like?



In one of the group pictures, Danny is wearing a black t-shirt with a box turtle logo, and Stells (kelly) is next to him, wearing red.

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (May 28, 2009)

Did you meet here?


----------



## Candy (May 28, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to know in which picture are the both of you they weren't marked? Can you tell me since I don't know what either of you look like?
> ...



Thanks Yvonne now I have a face to put with Danny, but Kelly has her back towards the camera so I don't have a face to put with her.


----------



## egyptiandan (May 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone 

Laura I met Kelly on shelledwarriors (UK forum) almost 3 years ago now.

Thank you Yvonne  

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (May 28, 2009)

Candy try looking here http://www.shelledwarriors.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=27522&page=3 on post #28 for a very nice pic of the two of them.


----------



## Stazz (May 31, 2009)

YAY more internet love  Nick & I met on myspace, been together for almost 4 years now! Way to go!!!!
Congrats Danny & Kelly  Yippppeee. Danny I am sure your mom is smiling the hugest smile up there


----------



## Candy (May 31, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Candy try looking here http://www.shelledwarriors.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=27522&page=3 on post #28 for a very nice pic of the two of them.


Thank you Robyn. It is a very nice picture of the two of them, but do I also see two little ones?


----------



## egyptiandan (May 31, 2009)

Yes you do Candy  Kelly has 3 kids, Brandon 13, Amelia 7 and Benjamin 5. 

Thanks Stace 

Danny


----------



## JustAnja (Jun 1, 2009)

Congrats you two!  Its about time! hehe


----------



## stells (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks again everyone... i'm so lucky to have Danny


----------

